# eca for my wife



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hi just wondering if a eca stack would be ok for my wife, if not do you know any good fatloss supps that she can use cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ECA is ok as i know plenty of women on this stack but if she has never used any fat burners before i would start her on a natural alternative first Extreme nutrition have a great fat burner that has worked well with a cpl of women who have used it..


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

my girlfreind has got very comfortable with me and has racked on the pounds she wants to try an eca stack (i dont want her to)!

what sort of doses are the ladies taking??

Ben


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with Pscarb on this one ,our Fat burner (Extreme Nutrition) is very good for women. My wife is a good example, however dosage is on indivdual level your girlfriends/wives will have to work out their optimum dose by starting off on 1 cap twice a day and see how they go ! Give it a go you have nothing to loose and i believe they will be happy with the results.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sann tight! is pretty good for an over the counter fat burner imo


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Yup i used San its pretty good. Also used lean system X which was good although im not 100% sure if you can still get it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would recomend diet over a tablet to lose weight.

If you control insulin you will control your weight and fat loss.

Why not try something simple like replace one of her meals or two with a protein. Heck, jut replace a meal or two with some good protein powder that has all the diffrent blends as to release nice and slow, something with little carbs in it.

Just replace those meals or meal and watch her lose some weight.

The thing is with protein the body tends to burn cals, for some reason it has some kindof thermic effect.

Or your girlfriend could have some hormonal issues too, like hypothyroid or maybe something else going on.

Control that insulin and you will not need a fat burner.

The problem with fat burners is it can raise your blood pressure and when I take fat burners, it never fails I get a stiff neck. This is probably the case of my holding my stress in my neck.

But to just take a pill and try to lose weight is not the right approach and even if you did lose the weight, you will only put it back on after the stimulants are stopped.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> The thing is with protein the body tends to burn cals, for some reason it has some kindof thermic effect..


I find this. When i went home to UK i had my liver checked as whenever i used to have a protein shake id get hot and sweat! i thought my liver was struggeling!



hackskii said:


> But to just take a pill and try to lose weight is not the right approach and even if you did lose the weight, you will only put it back on after the stimulants are stopped.


 Likely with alot of people but not always true! i have lost alot of weight using clen/eph and ept it off for long durations. I was told that taking clen only helps you lose an extra 1/2 pound of fat per week! and it doesn't suppress my apitiete so its only there for a little boost, along with it's anticatabolic effects.

Diet is the best way though, for long term health!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if diet got you into the situation you or anybody else got into then diet will take you out of that situation.

Once you get to your target weight you go on to maintenance after that.


----------



## Millie (Dec 12, 2005)

Ben,

You say your partner has racked on the pounds, us women really worry about that sort of thing, not being as sexy, not being as fanciable. Is iit such a big deal to you guys???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Millie said:


> Ben,
> 
> You say your partner has racked on the pounds, us women really worry about that sort of thing, not being as sexy, not being as fanciable. Is iit such a big deal to you guys???


*First of all being sexy is an attitude not a look.*

Well, I am 46 and in pretty good shape for my age.

My girlfriend is 49, she is still pretty to me but she is so insecure about her body she wont even let me see her naked anymore.

Its sad really cuz her insecurity is really the problem not the extra maybe 10 lbs of bodyweight.

I am attracted to her but her insecurities are the real problem not her body.

It stops us from being intimate together.

I do sneek some peeks in the shower and she hates that more than anything


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hahaha i know what u mean hacks my gf is the same but she isnt even fat?? she has a fine body, but keeps on saying "look at my fat belly" and im like babe stop worrying u look absalutely fine, im with ya though hacks i get a quick peek when she is getting changed hahahaha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hahaha i know what u mean hacks my gf is the same but she isnt even fat?? she has a fine body, but keeps on saying "look at my fat belly" and im like babe stop worrying u look absalutely fine, im with ya though hacks i get a quick peek when she is getting changed hahahaha


You know what is funny?

I am fatter than her but less hung up on itmg:

She tells me its ok for guys to be heavy but not girls

What ever

Since when does her insecurities interfere with me wanting to be with her?

Or any woman for that matter?

Why is it my problem when she is insecure?

I still want and desire her.

When I tell her she says I am lying.....WTF?

I am not lying nor should it be my problem.

I think I am gonna go gay as I don't feel like dealing with all this DRAMA!!!!!:boohoo:

That will never happen, unless it is Jimmy:love:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hahaha i know what u mean hacks my gf is the same but she isnt even fat?? she has a fine body, but keeps on saying "look at my fat belly" and im like babe stop worrying u look absalutely fine, im with ya though hacks i get a quick peek when she is getting changed hahahaha


mate...

ur bird is either fat or blind.. no way in hell could u pull a nice bird


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

LMAO, leave me alone 

dude, i have the looks and the body. unlike some skinny wenches.... but we wont mension names ehh DB


----------

